# Happy Voyager Or BROTHER PR600



## Tioc (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi,
Im buying my wife a machine as a suprise to make things easier for doing Polo/Jackets/Caps, Ive narrowed it down to 2 machines which work our almost the same price

The 2 I have been offered are

Happy Voyager Embroidery Machine HCS-1201-30

OR

BROTHER PR600
Extra Large 300 x 200 mm Large 180 x 130 mm
Med Coll 60 100 x 100 mm x 40 mm
Cap frame with additional attachment for hooping
Fast Frames
Brother worktable

Both machins can be serviced locally hence the 2 choices.

Any help appreciated, thanks


----------



## rbsinc2002 (Jun 30, 2011)

We have had one of the Happy Voyager Embroidery Machine HCS-1201-30 and have to say it is a work horse, it has the free arm that will let you get inside bags and other things as well.....


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

We have a couple of pr-620's and those are very nice machines!
Real workhorses also, i think you could buy a more complete package with the brother to begin with!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Another vote for the PR600's, I have 2 of them with over 40 million stitches on them. Complete work horses...


----------



## broderie kevica (Jul 3, 2011)

we have a happy hcd1501, and as I can say, this machine rocks, If you plan on opening a small business I would go with the voyager 1201 and if you can afford it even go with happy hcd1501 that is about $3000 more...


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

I've had 2 of the Brothers PR 600 for 5 years, and they are work horses. I've had very little problems with them. My next machine will probably be a Melco - have larger frames and it can do the front and size of a cap in one hooping.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

We went with the Happy 1201C and have been very pleased with it. I saw the Brother machines in use at Disneyland so I'm sure those can take a beating and keep working as well but the added colors on the Happy means we can keep sharp and ballpoint needles on the machine without having to change them out each time. Since we can switch from job type to job type faster, that makes it worth the extra to us.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i have a pr-600 and cast my vote for brother. but if you really loved her you would buy her both !


----------

